# "Old Towne Orange" monthly Ride, July10th, 2022 OC CA



## tripple3 (Jun 18, 2022)

Red, White, & Blue! United States of America! Freedom!!!
Old Towne Orange Monthly Bike Ride, July 10th, 2022
What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop.
Theme: Red, White, & Blue! America! Freedom!
When: Sunday July10th, Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp. Every 2nd Sunday, every month.😁
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow-ish and hills _are minimal_.
Always a great time; come on out, let's Ride.




photo credit @Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 10, 2022)

Bump today's Ride with a few tags @Bajaway @eddie_bravo @51Resorter @markivpedalpusher @fordmike65 @The Hat @rustintime @Rusty72 @schwinnja @cyclingday @cyclonecoaster.com @BFGforme @Misterotis @TWBikesnstripes @oddball @OC54 @Cory @mrg @SoBayRon @Angelo @Scanner  @sorryididnttagu


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 10, 2022)

Just a few pics from the day.























Thanks to @Misterotis for leading the way and congrats on the retirement!


----------



## Misterotis (Jul 10, 2022)

SoBayRon said:


> Just a few pics from the day.
> 
> View attachment 1660020
> 
> ...



Appreciate that. Now I have more time to mess around with bikes.


----------



## Misterotis (Jul 10, 2022)

Red White and Blue.


----------



## Gimletbikes (Jul 10, 2022)

Misterotis said:


> Red White and Blue.
> 
> View attachment 1660142



What is that crankset on the blue American? Looks cool on there


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Jul 10, 2022)

Another fun ride in the OC on the 41 Deluxe!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 12, 2022)

Turned out to be a real nice SoCal day for the ride in Orange 🍊 … here a pic or two I took


----------

